# Just another duck call



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Another cocobola / Stainless Band / Friction Polish finish. Double reed and sounds great!! I hope the new owner likes it as much as I did!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Very Nice. Like the shine on it.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

very cool, one of these days you or ET will need to give up the secret to the bands


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

WOW--very nice ! LL


----------



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

Top notch call. It does have a beautiful shine to it.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Good lookin' quacker, Mate..

At this rate, you and ET are gonna have to have it out on the Academy parking lot..lol


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Nice, very nice.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Man, I like the looks of that call, I am impressed. Does it sound as good as it looks? I typically blow single reed calls from wood to acrylic and a combo of both. My fav is a wood call made by a local guy that I have known for a long time.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Tortuga said:


> Good lookin' quacker, Mate..
> 
> At this rate, you and ET are gonna have to have it out on the Academy parking lot..lol


Thanks Mate!! ET is the Duck Call King!!

LOL, No secrets Bill...

Thank you all for your kind words!


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Robert, the way that call looks it will end up on top of the fire place just to look at. Fine work.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

I'll give up the secret to the bands...
v
v
v
v
v
Call Robert A.!
He can put some wood in it too !


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Throw me under the bus ET.. LOL :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Robert A. said:


> Throw me under the bus ET.. LOL :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Just giving credit where credit is due buddy !


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks Richard.. I was only joking about the bus thing Mate.. 
I am down to one left.. I am gonna try to get some more made soon.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Robert A. said:


> Thanks Richard.. I was only joking about the bus thing Mate..
> I am down to one left.. I am gonna try to get some more made soon.


Does that make me the only call maker in the whole world that has these bands !!!!!!:bounce::bounce::bounce:

You know you can come by and snag a few......
I'm not using near as many as I used to...


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

LOL, yes mate after i use my last one you will be the KING..:biggrin::biggrin:


----------

